# Warrumbungle National Park (Day 1)



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 4, 2008)

here is a list of herps we saw at the warrumbungle national park over the few days that we were there herping, also included a few pics

Agamidae
Amphibolurus muricatus Jacky Lizard
Amphibolurus nobbi coggeri Nobbi Dragon
Pogona barbata Bearded Dragon

Elapidae
Furina diadema Red-naped Snake
Parasuta dwyeri Dwyer's Snake
Pseudechis guttatus Spotted Black Snake
Vermicella annulata Bandy-bandy

Gekkonidae
Christinus marmoratus Marbled Gecko
Gehyra dubia Dubious Dtella
Gehyra variegata Tree Dtella
Heteronotia binoei Bynoe's Gecko
Oedura monilis Ocellated Velvet Gecko
Oedura robusta Robust Velvet Gecko
Strophurus williamsi Eastern Spiny-tailed Gecko
Underwoodisaurus milii Thick-tailed Gecko

Pygopodidae
Lialis burtonis Burton's Snake-lizard

Scincidae
Acritoscincus platynota Red-throated Skink
Carlia foliorum Tree-base Litter-skink
Cryptoblepharus virgatus Cream-striped Shinning-skink
Ctenotus robustus Robust Ctenotus
Ctenotus taeniolatus Copper-tailed Skink
Egernia saxatilis saxatilis Warrumbungle's Black Rock Skink
Egernia striolata Tree Skink
Egernia whitii White's Skink
Morethia boulengeri South-eastern Morethia Skink

Typhlopidae
Ramphotyphlops bituberculatus Prong-snouted Blind Snake

Varanidae
Varanus gouldii Gould's Goanna





















































 As we got closer to Coonabarabran we saw road-killed Shingle-backs _Tiliqua rugosa asper_, Eastern bearded dragons _Pogona barbata_. We also continued to see live Eastern bearded dragons _Pogona barbata_ on the fence posts then we saw one on the side of the road so we decided to stop and have a look at it. We went over and saw that he had a broken neck, it was bleeding a bit and struggled to walk a few steps. I went and got a rock and put him out of his misery. We continued on and arrived at Coonabarabran in the afternoon. When we arrived to the national park we decided we would look around to see which camp site we would stay at. We drove to Camp Blackman and saw Emus and Eastern grey kangaroos around the camp area. 

























We then decided we would check Camp Wambelong to see if it was better. We drove to Camp Wambelong, on the way we saw an Eastern bearded dragon _Pogona barbata _which ran up a tree into the top branches before we could photograph it. After deciding we would go back Camp Blackman we headed back. On the way back the Eastern bearded dragon _Pogona barbata _had walked down from the tree and was back on the side of the road. This time he ran behind the tree but did not go up. Eddie and James thought it was quiet amusing as I went behind the tree with my camera and he went to the front and then he went to the back again when I went to the front. He then ran up onto a big log and put his head down and stayed still enough for Eddie and I to photograph for quiet a bit, he did a short beard display then jumped of the log and ran over to the tree he was in earlier and climbed up.





































 When we arrived at Camp Blackman we set up our tents and un-packed our gear then got all our backpacks ready for some herping. Eddie, James and I set of for a walk around the bush across the creek from the camping area. We saw 1 Copper-tailed skink _Ctenotus taeniolatus_, 1 Striped skink _Ctenotus robusta_, a few Tree-base litter skinks _Carlia foliorum_, 1 White’s skink _Egernia whitii_, and 1 Fence skink _Cryptoblepharus virgatus_. We then looked around the Grassland near the camp area and found a Tree skink _Egernia Striolata_. We did not manage to get pictures of any of them as they all escaped. We did get some scenic shots though

























We then cooked up some sausages for dinner then got ready for a night walk. We walked about 2km along the road toward Camp Wambelong then turned back and started walking back as it had just became dark enough. We found a Bynoe’s Gecko _Heteronotia Binoei_ first then found a Variegated dtella _Gehyra variegata _licking sap on an acacia.


















 We walked until we arrived at the visitors centre. We looked at the notice board and saw an Ocellated velvet gecko _Oedura monilis_. 



















We where photographing it when suddenly an Eastern spiny-tailed gecko _Strophurus williamsi_ fell onto the ground in front of us. We helped it onto a branch and took a few photos.

























 It then ran up onto the trunk of a tree and stayed there and we took a few more shots then left it.



















 We also saw an Ocellated velvet gecko _Oedura monilis _run along the dirt on the side of the road before jumping onto a little log. We photographed it for a while then after that we started walking back to camp. 

























When we got back to camp we had an early night.

Ryan


----------



## jase75 (Oct 4, 2008)

Great pics Ryan. I love the warrumbungles. So many geckos to see.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 4, 2008)

Cool pics Ryan, the Spiny-tailed gecko looks cool.


----------



## melgalea (Oct 4, 2008)

awesome ryan. it was like reading a book with pictures. lol.
i wish i had someone to go herping with. seems like a lot of fun. glad u enjoyed it. 
mel


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks everyone. we saw way more on day 2, I will post it tomorrow


----------



## jase75 (Oct 4, 2008)

I dont think i can wait Ryan !!!!! Will look forward to seeing some more pics.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 4, 2008)

hahaha everyone wants to see them. ok on night 2 we saw dtellas (dubious and variegated) eastern spiny tails, thick tails, bynoes, occilated and robust and some blind snakes  and stuff like that


----------



## moloch05 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks like a great start to your trip. The Warrumbungles are such a great place. I hope that you post many more pics.

Regards,
David


----------



## warren63 (Oct 5, 2008)

Great pics Ryan, sems you have cetainly been out and about these holidays


----------



## saratoga (Oct 5, 2008)

Terrific post Ryan....look forward to the next part later today!!


----------



## Sel (Oct 5, 2008)

Those pics bring back memories, i went there in highschool for an excursion. Its a beautiful place


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 5, 2008)

thankyou everyone for the kind words. day 2 will be up in about 1-2 hours as I will have to finish typing it all up in microsoft word and uploading my pictures to my photobucket.


----------



## jase75 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awesome i cant wait Ryan, I love the Warrumbungles. Id love to get back there this summer.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 5, 2008)

have you seen much there before jase?


----------



## Australis (Oct 5, 2008)

The Dwyer's snake is _Parasuta_ unless its been changed recently.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 5, 2008)

yes, I noticed that in the new reptiles of australia by steve wilson. I could not edit my post on here though, it was edited on arf


----------



## jase75 (Oct 5, 2008)

Not alot Ryan, a few Geckos and a Burtons legless Lizard.And i think a Mulga Snake, but i only caught a quick glimpse as it crossed the road. No where near as much as u though Ryan.


----------



## Ishah (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeh I was thinking the same thing about the scientific name too Australis... 

Great pics you have there though Ryan! Awesome finds! Especially for just one day! Look forward to reading your updates!


----------



## jaih (Oct 5, 2008)

Great pics, Thanks for sharing.


----------

